# Some royalty free horror music



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted here before, but here's a site with a variety of royalty free music. I've used material from Kevin before and it's always high quality. I hadn't realized he had a mixture of horror themed music so check the following link.

http://incompetech.com/music/royalty-free/index.html?genre=Horror&page=0


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

sampled a few pieces ... am downloading all his stuff now

thx for the info evileye

amk


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

These are great! Thanks for the link!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

That's some awesome background stuff, man. Thanks!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I love this site now. Thanks for sharing it!


----------

